# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Cryptocoryne Club >  My tank, is it Crypt. Bullosa and Keei?

## bruceqiu

I have a tank, using soft RO water. chang 1/5 water a week.

Last week I got some crypt from a friend. Who can help to id it?

In China, people said there're 3 kind of Bullosa, they named it with green, red and black Bullosa. But I think it only has one Bullosa, the color different is just because the environment is different. Maybe I could get an answer in this forum.

Here is the picture. This they told me it is named Green C.Bullosa.
P1150726.jpg

This is C.Keei?
P1150729.jpg

This is My Tank.
P1150675.jpg

Thanks All!

----------


## mincedmeat

Both look like crypt. wenditii, especially the second one which could crypt. wenditii brown. 

Interesting layout on your tank!  :Smile:

----------


## illumbomb

Your best bet would be to trust that the information on the species identification is correct unless you try to flower them to ascertain that the identiication is correct, i.e. it is difficult to confirm just by the appearance of the leaves. The colour difference could be due to variation in cultivation environment or could also be due to them being collected from different locations. Unless you have this information as well, it will be difficult to make any judgement.

----------

